# Husband has PPD.



## Rhiannon0463 (Jun 7, 2015)

Let me just start by saying that I love my husband and I husband. That said, my husband is difficult to live with. He was diagnosed with Paranoid Personality Disorder. I did not know he had this when we were just dating though there were some red flags such as getting irritated when I wouldn't answer my phone, irritated when I would hang out with friends, stuff like that.

But now it is unbearable. He accuses me of wanting to boink (excuse me) every man existing. He believes everyone, including me and my family, are out to get him and that we "have been sent on a mission to brutually hurt him". he believes this. He believes that everyone has alterior motives. He believes everyone is talking badly about him, everyone "hates" him (hate is a strong word), and that he is going to be hurt by everyone in some way or another. 
Living with somebody like this is difficult. He thinks I shower everyday because I am trying to "look good" for people at work. He thinks I brush my teeth, brush my hair, style my hair, put on deoderant, body mist, is all for trying to get the attention of other men. He thinks I'm cheating on him. He thinks I wear shorts in the summer to look good for other men and "hope" that they will check me out and pick me up. He will not consider the fact that it's humid and 450 degrees outside and if I wear pants, I'll melt. Not kidding.
He saw me laughing with a guy at work and LOST HIS $#!1. Me laughing at something a guy said turned into me being a horrible, cheating liar who got what she wanted. By the way, this guy was a patient.
He thinks I'm lying to him to "turn him against himself" he thinks I'm trying to make him look crazy (sweetie, you're doing that yourself) and he thinks that again, I'm trying to turn him "so crazy" that he'll disapear and "I'll get what I want". 

I'm at a loss. I tell him he needs to get therapy and he says "I'm not crazy, you're just trying to make me look crazy!". Plus, he doesn't trust anyone. He thinks a therapist will tell people about his problems and "ruin him". 

Does anyone have experience with dealing with PPD? I'm a social worker but I am not professionally knowledgeable about PPD. I'm not a pyschologist and I'm not as educated as one. 
Have you been with someone with PPD? Or are you a sufferer of PPD?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

I have no experience with this social disorder some quack says he has... The mental health community has disordered every impulse people have away in order to make people believe they aren't mean and controlling...I see a bleak future where people get off of killing people due to being disordered.I do have experience with a happy life and I will say this...you have one life to live...are you seriously going to waste it on crap like this? Love is kind. If you get nothing else from what I wrote please note this...you get one life to live........


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your husband is mentally ill. I don't now why you stay with him. Please seek help from an psychiatrist because you really need some help.


----------



## Jung_admirer (Jun 26, 2013)

My dear brother has PPD, less severe than you describe. Two things: 1) If you are having difficulties setting boundaries with your DH, get into IC now and work on this. 2) psychiatric evaluation and treatment can not be optional.

It is not your DH's fault he has PPD, but he is 100% responsible for his treatment. Should he neglect this responsibility, you must find the strength to protect yourself. Kindest Regards-


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OP Is trolling.

FlowerChild, Aang, AliceInWonderLand, SorryToEveryone, TheGirlNextDoor, Rhiannon0463


----------

